
Total Number of Coronavirus Cases in the U.S. (official) - lerie1982
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html#investigation
======
vanniv
As much as I think HN is blowing the coronavirus risk out of all proportion, I
must say that it is incredibly unlikely that the numbers reported here
represent even a meaningful fraction of cases in the U.S.

Which makes sense, as they are only considering folks actually tested, and
there hasn't been a meaningful plan to test people that weren't already almost
certainly infected.

Of course, virtually every country is likely missing the majority of cases
from their official numbers.

